# TORONTO | 357 King West | 148m | 42 fl | U/C



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

That actually looks really good. Where is it?


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Blue jays way and King street, southwest corner.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Isn't there an old Victorian on that corner right now with a cafe at street level?


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

isaidso said:


> Isn't there an old Victorian on that corner right now with a cafe at street level?


No, there's an olde sales centre from the first time around. I'm glad to see it back.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

It changed for the worse. Disappointing but it is what it is...


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The boring mono-architecture isn't the only problem in the entertainment district. Practically every new tower is 130-160m. There's a table top effect and we won't see any break till Mirvish-Gehry gets built which will be almost double the height.

I'm looking forward to the Mirvish-Gehry twins but it will magnify how absurd the height limits are in this neighbourhood.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

isaidso said:


> The boring mono-architecture isn't the only problem in the entertainment district. Practically every new tower is 130-160m. There's a table top effect and we won't see any break till Mirvish-Gehry gets built which will be almost double the height.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Mirvish-Gehry twins but it will magnify how absurd the height limits are in this neighbourhood.


Yup. M+G and 19 Duncan should break the table-top. 
But it's worth noting that in the grand scheme of Toronto's skyline plan, this local table-top effect doesn't really damage anything.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It doesn't. Just looks contrived.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Prep*










by Red Mars

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-148m-42s-great-gulf-quadrangle.13181/page-21
https://www.emporis.com/buildings/1315968/357-king-street-west-toronto-canada


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction
*









https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...gle.13181/page-22#lg=attachment200895&slide=0


----------

